# progi für die liebste



## stobre (14. Jan 2007)

hi leute,

bin jetzt mal auf die idee gekommen für meine liebste ein kleines java-prog zu schreiben.
nur hab ich absolut keine idee, was ich da machen könnt...

ich würd euch um vorschläge bitten!!
bin nicht sooo der hammer javaprogrammierer(hab jetzt das 2te jahr java in der schule), also bitte nicht was extrakompliziertes vorschlagen!

danke im voraus!!

ciaociao


----------



## enriico (14. Jan 2007)

was soll denn der nutzen der java applikation sein? du musst dir vielleicht mal zu diesem thema gedanken machen?
vielleicht hat sie ja freude an einem in java programmierten "file replikator"   oder an einer schülerverwaltung welche eine notenverwaltung sowie absenzen verwaltet :?


----------



## stobre (14. Jan 2007)

lol

nutzen dieses progs ist, dass ich übe...denn für die schule und die tests in der schule ist es von vorteil, wenn ich übeübeübe, verstehst?

und dass ich meiner freundin eine freude mache...das sollte dann der angenehme nebeneffekt sein...
ok?!

ciaociao


----------



## quadro (18. Jan 2007)

Kauf Blumen und geh mit Ihr essen..... tztz...!


----------



## unknown_member (18. Jan 2007)

Tja, was für n prog, das musst du schon selber wissen...


----------



## mephi (18. Jan 2007)

quadro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kauf Blumen und geh mit Ihr essen..... tztz...!



war auch mein erster gedanke
kommt auch sicher besser an


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

mephi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> quadro hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall - wir Frauen lieben sowas... :wink:


----------



## SnooP (18. Jan 2007)

Wenn ich wirklich was weiß von Frauen, dann das: Sie haben generell keine Interesse an selbstgeschriebenen Java-Programmen 

es sei denn du programmierst nen total duffiges Spiel... mit Knuddelwuddelbärchen oder sowas  ...

*sämtlichensexismusauspostingrausquetsch*


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich wirklich was weiß von Frauen, dann das: Sie haben generell keine Interesse an selbstgeschriebenen Java-Programmen
> 
> es sei denn du programmierst nen *total duffiges Spiel... mit Knuddelwuddelbärchen* oder sowas  ...
> 
> *sämtlichensexismusauspostingrausquetsch*



 ???:L   :bahnhof:   :shock: 

Ja, SnooP - du verstehst wirklich was von Frauen...  *lol*


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

*rofl*
Sorry, das musst mal raus  :wink:


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *rofl*
> Sorry, das musst mal raus  :wink:



Was denn? Machst du sowas für deine Frendin nicht - *gar-nicht-kapier*


----------



## mephi (18. Jan 2007)

für meine ex hab ich mal ein applet geproggt das ein tollen schicken ring zeichnet, es hochgeladen und ihr den link zum geburtstag geschenkt ^^

da hat sie sich selber *ex*matrikuliert ^^


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

mephi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da hat sie sich selber *ex*matrikuliert ^^


War das allen ernstes der Grund?  :shock:  ???:L


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War das allen ernstes der Grund?  :shock:  ???:L



Ich hätte es gemacht, um weit weg zu ziehen - Kapstadt, oder so...  :bae: 

(war Spaß mephi  :wink: )

@ Wildcard:  machst du mir bitte so'n wuddel-duddel-dingsbums?  :lol:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Wildcard:  machst du mir bitte so'n wuddel-duddel-dingsbums?  :lol:


*lol*  :lol: 
Naja, hab ja ab morgen Urlaub, mal schauen  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Kann ich dich in der Zwischenzeit für Don't shoot the puppy begeistern?


----------



## mephi (18. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mephi hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das war nur spass


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich dich in der Zwischenzeit für Don't shoot the puppy begeistern?



Super - das Wegrennen ist wohl mehr symbolisch gemeint, ja?

Edit: Ich glaub es wird OT


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Nö, ich finde das Hündchen einfach knuffig. 
Ist übrigens ein echt cooles Spiel und man braucht ein paar versuche es durchzuspielen 



> Edit: Ich glaub es wird OT


Wirklich sachlich war der Thread ja nie


----------



## SnooP (18. Jan 2007)

von anfang an nich  ...

mir wäre das hundi für nen knuffigduffigesknudellspiel aber zu wenig rosa!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Einfach ein halb-transparentes rotes Rechteck drüberlegen, und schon springt dein X-Chromosom vor Freude im Kreis  :wink:


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> von anfang an nich  ...
> 
> mir wäre das hundi für nen knuffigduffigesknudellspiel aber zu wenig rosa!



Richtig ! Man vermisst die rosa Spritzer... *schäm*


----------



## SnooP (18. Jan 2007)

mein x-chromosom?  ... meinst du das ist der weibliche part der zwei chromosomen? 

rosa-spritzer? ... brutal-brutal!


----------



## Jango (18. Jan 2007)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mein x-chromosom?  ... meinst du das ist der weibliche part der zwei chromosomen?
> 
> rosa-spritzer? ... brutal-brutal!



Kann ich dir nicht sagen - ich hab ja nur X-en - auch wo - nicht brutal - man muss ja auch nicht unbedingt "rosa" Watte zum ausstopfen nehmen.  :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2007)

Hier, ich hab so ein tolles Spiel mit knuffigen Bären gemacht 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=257221


----------



## stobre (19. Jan 2007)

lol, da gehts ja richtig zur sache! ^^

ich hätt mir nur gedacht, ich könnt meine übungen mit einem angenehmen nebeneffekt verbinden

mfg


----------



## unknown_member (20. Jan 2007)

witziges spiel!


----------



## Hector (8. Feb 2008)

Hi...
also ich habe damals meiner Ex ein Handyprogramm geschrieben. Es wurden da Bilder von uns beiden durchgefadet und im Hintergrund hab ich einen romantischen Song abspielen lassen. Als Gimmick konnte man dann noch den Songtext ein und ausblenden. Wenn du mit J2ME noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht hast, kann man dass auch noch einfacher für den Desktop programmieren halt mit J2SE. Sie hat sich auf jedenfall gefreut


----------



## dLx.at (5. Jun 2008)

programmier ihr nen menstruationskalender ^^
is für beide von nutzen


----------



## Niki (5. Jun 2008)

Das ist ja mal ein kreativer Vorschlag. Man könnte aber auch einfach aufs Pillenpäckchen schaun, dann spart man sich den Entwicklungsaufwand


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2008)

Hector hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi...
> also ich habe damals meiner Ex ein Handyprogramm geschrieben. Es wurden da Bilder von uns beiden durchgefadet und im Hintergrund hab ich einen romantischen Song abspielen lassen. Als Gimmick konnte man dann noch den Songtext ein und ausblenden. Wenn du mit J2ME noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht hast, kann man dass auch noch einfacher für den Desktop programmieren halt mit J2SE. Sie hat sich auf jedenfall gefreut


... und trotzdem ist sie deine Ex....


----------



## Niki (5. Jun 2008)

Der hat gesessen


----------



## Baunty (17. Jun 2008)

jap ich lach mich grad kaputt  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
aber..  :noe:  .. sowas macht man nich ;-)


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2008)

progi für die liebste ist genauso wie der titel blödsinn hoch³


----------



## Faruun (19. Jun 2008)

Schenk ihr lieber ne Reise nach Java, als was in Java zu schreiben ;-)


----------



## Saxony (11. Jul 2008)

dLx.at hat gesagt.:
			
		

> programmier ihr nen menstruationskalender ^^
> is für beide von nutzen



Genau aus so einem Grund entstand www.mynfp.de! 

Hier mal ein Beispielzyklus.

bye Saxony


----------



## foobar (12. Jul 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dLx.at hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.heise.de/ct/schlagseite/05/15/gross.jpg


----------

